# Good, complete Lake Victorian Cichlid Guide?



## Geddonight (Aug 7, 2009)

I saw the Reviews for the book Lake Victoria Rock Cichlids by Ole Seehausen. Are there any other good books out there for Victorian cichlids?

Thanks.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi yu have another book but it is less complete(victoria cichlids from Mark Smith in the baron's edition. the Olee's book is by far the more complete about rock victoria's cichlids.
xris


----------

